# Bitte um Hilfe



## JuLaYdA (2. Juni 2004)

Hallöchen Leute,

ich weiss leider nicht so genau ob dieser Thread hierhin passt, bitte jetzt schonmal um Entschuldigung und hoffe ihr könnt mir behilflich sein..

Die Azubi`s unserer Firma (unter anderem ich) sollen für einen Männerchor Verein eine I-Net Seite erstellen..Alles schön und gut, nur haben  die Herren auch bestimmte Vorstellungen..Das Hintergrundbild von der Seite, soll einem Buch ähneln..Die Seiten sollen wie das eines Buches zu blättern sein..
Wo/Wie kann ich mir zum Thema was runterladen..

Danke jetzt schonmal für Eure Hilfe 

JuLaYdA


----------



## Swishell (2. Juni 2004)

um das hinzubekommen, hilft dir glaub ich nur flash


----------



## JuLaYdA (2. Juni 2004)

Den kenn leider noch nicht


----------



## Gumbo (2. Juni 2004)

Flash ist keine Person, sondern "ein proprietäres, von Macromedia entwickeltes Format zur Erstellung von oftmals interaktiven Webanimationen."


Was dein Problem betrifft, würde ich nicht sagen, dass Flash unbedingt erforderlich ist. Es wäre auch möglich, den Inhalt auf einem Hintergrundbild zu lagern.


----------



## Tim C. (2. Juni 2004)

Wobei dann das "Blättern" kein wirkliches grafisches Blättern wäre, sondern nur ein Austauschen der Inhalte auf z.B. Fotohintergrund.


----------



## JuLaYdA (2. Juni 2004)

http://www.pawel.wojcik.com/dziewczyny/default.html

sowas ähnliches brauche ich, zum runterladen damit ich es auch in die Seite einfügen kann 

kann mir wer helfen


----------



## renderblack (2. Juni 2004)

So eine Flashgeschichte habe ich mal auf Flash-Hilfeseiten gesehen. Habe ich mir sogar irgendwann mal gedownloadet (Ist/war(?) ein freier Download und  schon ewig her) Google mal nach Flash und Hilfe. Kann nicht so schwer (wieder)zu finden sein.
Gegenüber Modembesitzern (und Männergesangsvereinmitglieder sind .. öhm.. nicht gerade für HighTech ..äh.. berühmt..)ist sowas nicht unbedingt nett. Wenn Du in (einem)dem Buch (wie in dem Beispiel) auch so einige Fotos unterbringen willst wird das schnell so gross wie auf der Beispielseite, nämlich über 400 KB. Da klickt ein potenzieller Interessent irgendwann doch mal wieder weg, weil er keine Lust hat solange zu warten.


----------



## JuLaYdA (3. Juni 2004)

Die Seite war nur ein Beispiel bitte nicht auf den Inhalt des Buches achten 

Der Männergesangsverein wollte die Seite so ähnlich haben und bei uns ist Kunde König  Wo kann ich mir solche Flash Seiten denn runterladen In Google was zu finden ist auch immer so ne Sache


----------



## renderblack (3. Juni 2004)

Och Menno 

Guckst Du hier z.B.

http://www.flashstar.de (auch wg. Links)
http://www.flashhilfe.de/
http://www.flash-hilfe.de/
http://www.flashforum.de/
http://www.flash-forum.ch/
http://www.flashworker.de/start.htm

Googeln ist doch nicht soo schwer.


----------



## JuLaYdA (4. Juni 2004)

Googeln ist net schwer, hab gestern auch sooo in etwa was dazu gefunden..nochmals danke


----------

